# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Paris-Saclay Autonomous Lab

## Airicist

"Paris-Saclay Autonomous Lab: new autonomous, electric and shared mobility services"

May 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Paris-Saclay Autonomous Lab - Project experiment with partners

Published on May 15, 2019

----------

